# Charity Bike Ride from Tokyo to Minamisoma!



## Singapore Saint (Sep 24, 2010)

Hi,

Just taking the opportunity to spread the word about a charity bike ride that myself and 9 other Brits are doing in April in aid of the Save Minamisoma Project. The SMP was set up by foreigners in Japan in the aftermath of the 2011 earthquake and tsunami to help residents of Minamisoma, part of which lies within the exclusion zone around the reactor. Nearly 2yrs after the tsunami, there are still 7000 elderly residents living in emergency shelters and the SMP goes up every fortnight to distribute much neededfood and water bought with all funds raised, as these people's livelihoods were either washed away or their land lies within the exclusion zone.

We are all 40 somethings, most of us would be flattered to be described as cyclists, but we will be squeezing our beer bellies into our lycra and riding around 330km over 3 days, aiming to raise at least Y1,000,000.

If anyone is interested enough to find out more, please feel free to take a look at our website - Tokyo Brits Epic Charity Cycle Ride! - TokyoBrits or our donation site - TokyoBrits - Save Minamisoma Project.

Even if you don't want to donate, you can still help spread the word by liking our Facebook page at www.facebook.com/tokyobrits or follow us on Twitter @TokyoBrits.

Many thanks in advance to anyone who helps spread the word!


----------

